

Fasten Your Seat Belts: The Crash is Coming - thinkcomp
http://www.aarongreenspan.com/writing/essay.html?id=91

======
chrisgd
You are investing in assets that eat more of your capital continuously turning
over their options and future contracts in the hopes that one day the market
will crash again, but don't stop to think that maybe your money is better
spent elsewhere.

You mention economics, but don't mention anything about what the right way to
think about the economy is. You mention supply and demand, but don't apply
that to the real estate markets you are talking about (namely that there are a
lot of people who live in SF and Silicon Valley who have a lot of money and
are paid a lot of money who are willing to pay more than you are, that is not
a bubble, that is supply and demand). Which could also happen in Portland,
once you and a few others move there.

There are certainly adjustments to be made in any economy as it changes. As we
have moved away from mass producing cars with people, towards producing less
cars (due to more competition from foreign car manufacturers who didn't sell
many cars in the US in the 1950s 1970s) and using more robots, Detroit has
suffered. It is unfortunate, but Detroit added to their own problems with some
of the choices they have made.

Also, you never touch on why you believe it is about to get much, much worse.

